# Show Grooming Booklet?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...254162-rugers-conformation-4.html#post3944562

Maybe this.


----------



## TollingDog (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes! That is the one thank you! I KNEW it was in someone's conformation thread but I couldn't find it and it was driving me nuts!


----------

